# Memphis



## Robert E (Jun 9, 2009)

Any word from Open or Derby at Memphis. All I've heard is that Open got a late start and was still running 1st series quad getting lots of answers.


----------



## Jamee Strange (Jul 24, 2010)

Saw on facebook that Jimmie Darnell won the Derby with Waylon. That's all I know. Congrats Jimmie!


----------



## Chad Clagg (Jul 8, 2006)

Jimmie 1st harp 2nd bickley 3rd luttrel 4th clagg rj, I don't know all the jams


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Robert E said:


> Any word from Open or Derby at Memphis. All I've heard is that Open got a late start and was still running 1st series quad getting lots of answers.


Late start is a generous way to characterize events. 

After a variety of mishaps, we started running dogs at 1 pm. However, the club was great, and once we got rolling, things went smoothly. 

By my count, we ran 47 dogs, and had one scratch. We have 32 dogs to run this morning and will start promptly at 8 am. I don't know where the Marshal will be sending people, but we have the following dogs left to run

38-40, 47-74, and 76 to run at the end because of two no bird flyers

Ted


----------



## Robert E (Jun 9, 2009)

Am marks really tough. About 25% success when I left. Hopefully work improves.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Open

1. Crystal O:Robicheaux H: Brasseaux
2. Ali O/H: Lane
3. Freeway O: Stracka, H: Sletten
4. Tazz O: Aul, H: Sletten
RJ: Mercy O: Stracka, H: Sletten
J: Manny O/H
Smitty O: Billups, H: Moody

Jamie and I want to thank the Memphis Club for their work under very trying weather conditions, Milton and Gwen Jones for the use of their property, and the patience of all of the contestants


----------



## Robert E (Jun 9, 2009)

Unofficial Am Results as text to me.

1st- Connie Swanson 22
2nd- Don Brawley 46
3rd- Larry Anderson 57
4th- Daniel Boyd 48
RJ- Bill Billups
Jam- David Didier


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

A huge way to go to all of you placing in the Am!


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Any placements for Qual ?


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations, Larry, on your AM third! 

rita


----------



## Riverwatch (Apr 22, 2013)

Results posted on EE

congrats to all---

traveling trophy recipients are 
Connie Swanson&Ready who won the Amateur Hal Howard/Nash Buckingham trophy 
and 
O:Hugh Gilmore/H:Jimmie Darnell&Waylon who won the Porter Williams Derby trophy

many thanks to all competitors, club members, friends, workers, judges, and land owners for helping make this weekend's trial safe and successful. thanks, especially, to Gwen and Milton Jones for their gracious hospitality all weekend. 
God bless you all!


----------



## P J (Dec 10, 2009)

Way to go Ryan and Connie! 

That's Ryan's 2nd win with Crystal in 2 of 3 trials! Connie is having a great run with Ready, numerous placements and wins!


----------



## Scott Adams (Jun 25, 2003)

Congrats Connie & Ready.


----------



## P J (Dec 10, 2009)

Frank Jones said:


> Congratulations, Larry, on your AM third!
> 
> rita


Congratulations Larry! 

Looks like you now own an AFC that you trained and handled yourself!


----------

